# Reine Surf-Tablet und ne günstige Internet-Flat gesucht



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Mai 2014)

*Reines Surf-Tablet und ne günstige Internet-Flat gesucht*

Meine Mutter möchte gerne wieder surfen können, nur hat Vater keine Lust auf die ganze DSL-Hardware bzw. die Tarifumstellung.

Nach reichlicher Überlegung hab ich Mama den Vorschlag gemacht, sich über ein einfaches Tablet und einen entsprechenden Flat-Tarif mit passender Sim-Karte Gedanken zu machen. Oder vielmehr, ICH soll ich ihr einige Möglichkeiten vorstellen.

Nun bin ich in Sachen Tablets und der Online-Machbarkeit eben dieser ein totaler Newbie, aber zumindest macht diese Kombi, die ich mir für sie ausgedacht habe, einen vielversprechenden Eindruck:

Als Tablet würde ich das Samsung Galaxy Tab in 7"-Größe für nen Hunni und die 1&1-Tablet-Flat für monatlich 9,99€ auswählen.

Aber da ich es nicht besser weiss, höre ich mir auch gerne alternative Vorschläge eurerseits an. Wenn es besser Tabs im 100,-€-Bereich gibt oder gar bessere/günstigere Tarife (muss aber nicht der Schnellstes sein, es reicht eine fürs Surfen ausreichende Geschwindigkeit), ich bin ganz Ohr.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Mai 2014)

gehts nur ums surfen daheim in der guten stube?
da würd ich doch definitiv zu dsl und wlan raten.
die "ganze hardware" besteht aus einem gerät, das wars. 
und preislich wird sich das auch kaum was geben, wenn man die mindestens 10 euro für eine 3g/lte-flat noch einrechnet.

als tablet im 100 euro-bereich mit 7 zoll empfiehlt sich das brandneue hp plus -> HP 7 Plus1301sp Tablet - HP Store Deutschland
mit dem galaxy tab 3 machst du aber sicherlich auch nix verkehrt. 
musst natürlich darauf achten, dass das entsprechende mobilfunk-modul vorhanden ist, falls es doch auf diese lösung rauslaufen sollte.

edit:
ich persönlich find 7 zoll übrigens einen tick zu klein zum längeren surfen.
zum schnell mal was nachschlagen und emails schauen, langts aber natürlich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Mai 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> gehts nur ums surfen daheim in der guten stube?
> da würd ich doch definitiv zu dsl und wlan raten.
> die "ganze hardware" besteht aus einem gerät, das wars.
> und preislich wird sich das auch kaum was geben, wenn man die mindestens 10 euro für eine 3g/lte-flat noch einrechnet.
> ...


 Das Tablet sieht ganz gut aus, werd mir die Details mal näher ansehen.

Zur Flat:
Tja, es wird aber auf eine DSL-/WLAN-Alternative hinauslaufen. In der Hinsicht ist mein Vater auf gut deutsch stur, sonst hätten die schon seit Jahren bereits einen entsprechenden Anschluss. Die Tablet-Flat erscheint mir persönlich als bester Kompromiss für beide Seiten.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. Mai 2014)

7" Tabs fürs "Surfen" sollte man sich eher nicht antun.
Das Display ist für angenehmes längeres Surfen einfach zu klein.
Ein 10" Tab sollte es schon sein.
Allerdings sind gute 10" Tabs mit SIM-Karten Slot teuer.

Aber auch "gute" 7" Tablets mit SIM-Slot um die 100€ sind mir nicht wirklich bekannt.
Und wenn Geräte um die 100€ nen SIM-Slot haben dann ist die Auflösung zu gering fürs Surfen.

Das oben verlinkte HP-Tab hat z.B: keinen SIM-Slot und eine viel zu geringe Auflösung für angenehmes Surfen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Mai 2014)

Wenn die meisten Leute schon ihre Smartphones zum Surfen nutzen (die ja nun auch keine Riesengeräte sind), was sollte dann gegen 7"-Tablets sprechen?

Das von mir genannte Samsung Tab wird in allen Größen von den Besitzern sehr empfohlen, insbesondere was die Surf-Eigenschaften angeht. Für gelegentliche Online-Aktivitäten scheint es doch vollkommen ausreichend zu sein...


----------



## svd (25. Mai 2014)

Weil gerade ältere Leute es lieben, auf winzige Bildschirme zu starren und winzige Buchstaben zu drücken. 

(Ich hab auch noch Eltern. Zu groß gibbet nicht, wenn's um Bildschirme geht.)


----------



## Herbboy (25. Mai 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Meine Mutter möchte gerne wieder surfen können, nur hat Vater keine Lust auf die ganze DSL-Hardware bzw. die Tarifumstellung.
> 
> Nach reichlicher Überlegung hab ich Mama den Vorschlag gemacht, sich über ein einfaches Tablet und einen entsprechenden Flat-Tarif mit passender Sim-Karte Gedanken zu machen. Oder vielmehr, ICH soll ich ihr einige Möglichkeiten vorstellen.


 
Es scheint doch schon ein PC oder Laptop vorhanden zu sein - wozu dann überhaupt ein Tablet? ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Mai 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es scheint doch schon ein PC oder Laptop vorhanden zu sein - wozu dann überhaupt ein Tablet? ^^


 Ein älteres Netbook. Nur:
Darauf ist nur XP (alles darüber würde das kleine Ding arg verlangsamen), und mit dem Stick oder dergleichen ist ja auch nicht gerade so das Wahre. Darum dachte ich, dass ein Tablet, was schon für Internet-Geschichten bestens abgestimmt ist, keine schlechte Idee wäre.


----------



## TrinityBlade (25. Mai 2014)

Kurze Anmerkung: Die Einstiegsvariante vom Galaxy Tab 3 7.0 besitzt kein eigenes Modem. Die günstigste Variante mit HSPA kostet bereits ca. 160€.

Ich persönlich würde aber, wie einige andere hier, für den Gebrauch zu Hause eher einen 10-Zöller empfehlen. Halbwegs vernünftige Geräte dieser Größe mit HD-ready-Auflösung und HSPA-Modem findet man allerdings erst ab ca. 200-250€.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Mai 2014)

Also, ich würd ja eher ein kleines Notebook nehmen + Stick. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es per Tablet für "ältere" immer wieder mal Probleme gibt, wenn man doch mal was mehr Tippen will oder auch wenn Websites mal gut, mal schlecht auf Tablets abgestimmt sind. Per Smartphone zB passiert es mit meinem schnellen, Ressourcenschonenden Browser oft, dass Seiten nicht richtig laufen. Mit dem "größeren" Browser geht es dann, aber viel träger.

Und die ganz preiswerten Tablet, ich denke, wer da spart, der zahlt später nur doppelt...  wenn man genau weiß, worauf man sich einlässt, und das vlt nur für eine schnelle "ab und an" Alternative nutzen will, dann isses okay. Aber als ein einziges Internetgerät zu Hause? hmm...


----------

